# FR: depuis (que) X + temps du verbe principal



## debutant

Greetings all,

I am having great problems with the correct usage of "depuis".  Here is what I learned about a year ago:

If the event being described has ended, then speak in the past tense (not sure whether passé composé or imparfait)
If not, use the present
So, I must say _j'ai des cheveux bouclés depuis que j'avais 16 ans_ if I still have curly hair.  If not, then I must use a past tense.

But my French penpal, with whom I talk every day via Skype, often uses the passé composé with depuis to talk about events which are still occurring!  For instance, today I was telling him that Auckland (in New Zealand, where I live) is built on active volcanoes and that we will certainly have an eruption at some point in the future.  I said _il n'arrive pas depuis longtemps_ to say that an eruption hasn't happened for a long time.  He corrected me with the passé composé!!

I am wondering whether this is one of those things where what is learned by foreign language learners is different from the current usage of the language?  In which case what on earth am I supposed to do?  

Can you kind folks please help a thoroughly confused débutante?  

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. This thread is about the tense of the main verb. If you want to know the tense of the verb in the temporal clause (introduced by _depuis que_), see FR: depuis que + temps.


----------



## pieanne

I have noticed that, in French, you often use the passé composé with "depuis" when the sentence is negative or interrogative.
Je l'attends depuis 2 heures/depuis le déjeûner (I've been waiting for him for 2 hours/since lunch)
BUT
Je ne l'ai pas vu depuis 3 semaines/depuis la semaine dernière (I haven't seen him for 3 weeks/since last week)
Est-ce qu'il t'a téléphoné depuis la soirée? (Has he phoned you since the party?)

Alas, there are exceptions...


----------



## harrythelm

Just a quick answer to the limited part of the issue you raise.
Depuis can be used with the passé composé in the negative (in particular) to express a continuing state. Thus, the volcano in question n'est pas entré en activité depuis 19xx.
This is actually quite familiar to anglophones; it is exactly the way we use the present perfect in English: The volcano has not erupted since 19xx. You are not talking about an event that ended in the past, but rather a situation or a state which still exists.

The problem, as it were, in French, is that the passé composé can serve as both preterite and present perfect. Note this distinction:
Je n'ai rien fait depuis hier I HAVEN"T done anything SINCE yesterday
Je n'ai rien fait pendant les vacances I DIDN"T do a thing over vacation

The first of these, because of "depuis," indicates an on-going state, presented in the negative.
Hope that helps a little


----------



## debutant

Many thanks pieanne and harrythelm.  I'm starting to see why my penpal corrects me sometimes but not others.

So, if I've understood correctly, the following are good:
_ - mes cheveux n'ont pas été bouclés depuis 2006_ - expresses the fact that my hair has been straight since 2006
_ - mes cheveux sont raides depuis 2006_ - expresses the same thing

Is this right?


----------



## pieanne

Yes, but we'd rather say "je n'ai plus les cheveux bouclés depuis ..."


----------



## Michel paris

Qu'est-ce que la différence entre
"_mes cheveux n'ont pas été bouclés depuis 2006" 
et _
"je n'ai plus les cheveux bouclés depuis ."


----------



## debutant

pieanne said:


> Yes, but we'd rather say "je n'ai plus les cheveux bouclés depuis ..."



OK, but that's using the present tense with a negative...


----------



## Alex_R

Hello debutant,

Your question have been aswered by pieanne, but I suggest you've done a mistake in your first post. 

When you said :





> I must say _j'ai des cheveux bouclés depuis que j'avais 16 ans_ if I still have curly hair.  If not, then I must use a past tense.


If you _still _have curly hair, you should say "j'ai des cheveux bouclés depuis que j'*ai* 16 ans" because "j'avais" is a past tense 

You're welcome to correct my mistakes too


----------



## pieanne

It's very complicated... 

When you say "_mes cheveux n'ont pas été bouclés depuis 2006" _it could mean that you haven't had your hair curled once since 2006, or that your hair haven't been curled a single time since 2006, which is a bit weird.
When you say "je n'ai plus les cheveux bouclés depuis ..." "bouclé" is an adjective, and yes, "depuis" is used with the present tense, because you hair's still straight.

There's a difference between
1- travailles-tu depuis que je suis parti?
and
2- as-tu travaillé depuis que je suis parti?

1- the person is working (have you been working since I left?)
2- the person is not working (have you spent any time working since I left?)


----------



## harrythelm

The reason — and there are surely exceptions here as well — that we would use a present tense rather than the passé composé in this case is that "bouclé," although a past participle, is actually functioning as an adjective. It is describing your hair rather than expressing an action, something done to it. Setting aside for the moment the fact that one does not say mes cheveux but rather les cheveux — that's another story — the sentence "Mes cheveux n'ont pas été bouclés depuis…" would mean curled by someone as we might say that "Cette porte n'a pas été ouverte depuis des siècles" — this door hasn't been opened for ages/centuries.


----------



## DOM78

Hi everybody !
Michel, if you say : "_mes cheveux n'ont pas été bouclés depuis_ .....", you mean that you used to get them curled by someone else (a hairdresser, your mother or any other person).
If they were naturally curled, and they no longer are, you should say : "_je n'ai plus les cheveux bouclés depuis...._".
Hope it helps ?


----------



## debutant

Alex_R said:


> If you _still_ have curly hair, you should say "j'ai des cheveux bouclés depuis que j'*ai* 16 ans" because "j'avais" is a past tense



Thanks, I hadn't realised that I must use the present tense throughout the phrase.  I used "j'avais" because, well, I'm no longer 16, so that's in the past! 

[...]


----------



## Teafrog

pieanne said:


> Je l'attends depuis 2 heures/depuis le déjeûner (I've been waiting for him for 2 hours/since lunch)


Hi Pieanne

I’m a little confused at your use of “depuis”. I would have said:
Je l'attends depuis 2 heures” = I've been waiting for him since 2 o’clock
Ça fait 2 heures que je l’attends = I've been waiting for him for 2 hours

Depuis = since,  pour = for

Am I missing something?


----------



## amzylou

Bonjour,

I was wondering if someone could tell me if I can use the perfect tense with depuis, as in the following sentence, or whether the present tense is correct.

"Depuis une quinzaine d'annees, une nouvelle question politique *a attire* l'attention." 

"For the last 15 years a new issue has been catching people's attention."

Thanks in advance


----------



## itka

Since the act is going on I'd prefer the present. The passé composé sound odd because it means thats the action is over now and it doesn't fit with "depuis".

_ "Depuis une quinzaine d'années, une nouvelle question politique *attire*
 l'attention." _


----------



## ilovecalifornia

Est-ce qu'on dit: j'etudie le francais depuis 20 ans ou j'ai etudie le francais depuis 20 ans?


----------



## itka

"J'étudie le français depuis vingt ans" as you're still learning french... otherwise you cannot use "depuis".


----------



## ilovecalifornia

Merci beaucoup, Itka!  Mais j'ai lu des articles francais utilisant "depuis" associe avec le passe compose, ce qui me rend confondu.  J'ai imprime des articles de France 2.  On en trouve les examples de temps en temps.


----------



## itka

Mmmm...Yes. 

First, don't forget we never speak "perfectly". We often use tenses or words not exactly correct. That's no explanation (!) but ...it often happens !

           With *depuis,* you can express two different things : 1)- a duration, 2)- a starting point.

If the action is still performing, it doesn't matter wether *depuis* indicates a duration or a starting point, you can only use the present tense (since the passé composé is expressing an action completely finished)
_Depuis trois jours, il pleut sans arrêt.(duration)
Depuis Noël, il pleut sans arrêt.(starting point)_

Or, if the action was still performing at the moment you consider in the past, use the imparfait :
_Depuis trois jours, il pleuvait sans arrêt...(quand nos amis sont arrivés).
Depuis Noël, il pleuvait sans arrêt (et nous n'avions pas pu sortir...)._

But, if the action is now completely finished, you have to distinguish the two occurrences of _depuis_ :
- duration:
The passé composé doesn't fit with _depuis_, you have to use "pendant":
_Depuis trois jours, il a plu sans arrêt ---> Pendant trois jours, il a plu sans arrêt et nous n'avons pas pu sortir._

- starting point:
This starting point has nothing to do with the tense of the verb, it only gives an information. So you can perfectly use the passé composé (as well as present)
_Depuis que j'ai lu ce livre, j'ai compris cette théorie.(je ne cherche plus à la comprendre, c'est fait, j'ai compris)
Depuis Noël, il a plu sans arrêt et nous n'avons pas pu sortir._

If you're telling a story in the past, then you must use the plus-que-parfait:
_Depuis Noël, il avait plu sans arrêt et nous n'avions pas pu sortir._

I know it seems quite difficult to understand, but look at your first sentence :
Are you still learning french ?
Yes. ---> present time. _j'étud*ie* le français depuis 20 ans_. (and I'm still learning it)
No ---> _j'*ai étudié* le français pendant 20 ans_.(and I no longer learn it)

That's quite difficult for me to explain (especially in english !) so I hope I'm not wrong, I forgot nothing and it's clear enough !


----------



## geostan

I'll just add this paragraph from a grammar text I was weaned on in younger days.

"When the verb is in the negative, there are two forms: the present tense with *ne...plus* and the passé composé with *ne...pas*. (With the passé composé, *ne...plus* may also be found, especially with verbs beginning with *re-*, such as *revoir* and *refaire*.) The meaning is essentially the same; the difference being that the present stresses some continuing aspect of the situation, whereas the passé composé stresses s0me completed aspct of it."

An example of the verbs beginning with *re-* is:

Je ne l'ai plus revue depuis qu'elle a déménagé.

Cheers!


----------



## melie1981

Bonjour,

je voudrais juste que quelqu'un confirme si j'ai raison ou tort.

Avec l'expression "depuis que", on utilise toujours (ou presque) le présent. Ex: J'aime faire du sport depuis que je suis petit. 

Mais quand la phrase est négative, on utilise les temps du passé. Ex: Je ne l'ai pas revue depuis que je suis déménagée. 

Bref ma question est: y a t il une règle pour savoir quand utiliser le présent et quand utiliser un temps passé?!!

Merci!!


----------



## DeLaMancha

Bonjour Mellie,
Je ne connais pas la règle mais je sais qu'on dit : _"je ne l'ai pas revue depuis que j'ai déménagé."_


----------



## Unclemax

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas totalement sûr mais il me semble que la simple concordance des temps s'applique dans le type de phrase que tu souhaites utiliser:

Je dirais:

"je ne l'ai pas revue depuis que j'ai déménagé" (passé composé pour le premier verbe entraine passé composé pour le deuxième verbe)
"je ne la revois pas depuis que je suis à l'étranger" (présent pour le premier verbe entraine présent pour le deuxième verbe).
En espérant avoir pu t'aider!


----------



## melie1981

Humm... pas certaine Unclemax... car il me semble que : je ne l'ai pas revue depuis que je suis à l'étranger, sonne bien!

Merci quand même!


----------



## Unclemax

C'est tout à fait vrai Melie  , la phrase "je ne l'ai pas revue depuis que je suis à l'étranger" est vraie. 

En fait il semblerait que tout dépend du moment auquel on fait référence.


----------



## privatedomain

What about the meaning of this sentence: 
"Depuis que je suis née, il a été le père le plus merveilleux pour moi." (daughter of M. Jackson during his funeral)
Is the translation using the past tense because Jackson is dead at that moment? 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## geostan

Here the person was born at some point in the past. He/She isn't continuing to be born. Or are you referring to the main verb, in which case, yes, he is dead at the time referred to.


----------



## privatedomain

Thank you for your answer! I thought it would be so easy but I found another web example:
Depuis ses débuts il a été le centre culturel le plus important.

It is about some university and they still believe it is one of the most important cultural centers. So why the use of passe compose? Are there any rules on how to use depuis+passe compose if the action still continues in the present? Help !!!!!


----------



## Summerland

Bonour,
Je viens de lire dans sur un forum que nous devons utiliser le présent avec Depuis.  Est-ce que c'est vrai ?

Je voulais écrire un courrier  et maintenant je suis confuse

Depuis un bon moment je suis silencieuse v depuis un bon moment j'étais silencieuse ?? 


Depuis un bon moment je ne vous envoie pas de lettres v depuis un bon moment je ne vous ai pas envoyés des lettres.

Est-ce qu'il faudrait utiliser le présent toujours 

Par d'avance je vous remercie pour votre aide


----------



## Marie3933

Avec "depuis", on utilise le présent :
_J'habite à Paris depuis six mois_.
ou l'imparfait, dans un récit au passé :
_J'habitais à Paris depuis six mois quand j'ai découvert, par hasard, le jardin X.
_
Mais avec une négation, on utilise le passé composé (à valeur de présent) :
_Je n'ai rien mangé depuis deux jours.
Je n'ai pas écrit à Max depuis un bon moment.
Je n'ai pas reçu de lettre de lui depuis des mois.

_(Dans un récit au passé + négation -> plus-que-parfait :_
Je n'avais rien mangé depuis deux jours quand j'ai rencontré Max._)


----------

